# Dog scared of room



## Cgadwood (Jan 4, 2022)

We need some advice. We just moved to a new house and our dog, who is a little timid, finally settled after a few weeks and all was normal. 2 days ago however we pulled a blanket from under him in our room and it static shocked him on the nose. Now he is extremely afraid of our room and sits by the front door wanting wanting leave. The same day we discovered raccoons and foxes were outside the same day. Anyone have any advice to desensitize him?


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

First, you want to encourage him that being in the room is good/fun. Keep a chew or treats in the room and whenever he goes in, give them to him. Praise him, give him lots of attention, etc, while he's in the room.

Second, make adjustments to reduce/eliminate the static. Get a humidifier. If you can't get that, get a spray mister and mist the bedding each night.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

.Poor little guy. Dogs make these associations, and it is at times hard to change that. First, don't ever make him go into that room. don't call him in, or carry him in or try to lure him in. Just let him avoid it for now. If you force him into the room it will not help, and may damage his trust in you.

find out how close he can get to that room without backing away, and sit with him at that distance, or a little farther away, with some nice treats in your pocket and talk with him, maybe play a little game if he likes something like tug, and treat him frequently. do this at least once a day if not twice. Never indicate the room to the dog -- pretend the room is not there.

If having the door open is scary to him, start with it closed. Very, very gradually you can, if the dog is comfortable at that distance, start to move closer to the door. By gradually I mean ONE INCH closer and then you say there for a few days, then one inch closer. No faster. If the dog at any point turns and goes away, you go back to where the dog was comfortable and stay there again for a while.

this could take weeks or months so plan on the long term and be patient.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

PS.....if he ever enters the room on his own, throw him a little party telling him how brave he is and give him treats, but don't shut the door and let him leave as soon as he wants to.


----------



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

A relative of my wife stored a refrigerator M-I-Ls house after she bought all the furnishing at an estate sale. two years later it was still there and when my M-I-L passed, wife decided we needed a 2nd one in the same room as the commercial unit we bought. OInce it was there,doig would not come into the kichen fridge was right next tothe doorway and ya have to wak between the 2 fridges to enter the room). I guess she found it confining (doesn't like tight spaces) .

This was unfortunate as they get fed in the kitchen ... when I got tired of ferrying the food to the foyer, laid a blanket on the floor and coaxed her in with a treat .... I laid on the blanket, got her to do the same, and fed her a tiny treat every time she got up to leave ...had people come in and out of the room, opening and closing doors, same with fridge, running water. This went on for about 45 minutes . Next day she was tentative but when she came into the room as far as she was willing, she got a treat. After about 3 days,it was back to how it was b4 fridge 2.


----------

